# Stains on counter



## Rainbow1219 (Nov 29, 2014)

I have stains on my bathroom counter caused by my soap that I haven't been able to remove.  I have made about 10 batches of CP soap so I guess I am a newbie.  For colorants I have used micas and oxide pigments from reputable suppliers.  I have a yellow/orange stain and a tan/brown stain.  The counters are made of Formica.  I can't figure out what's going on.  Any help or thoughts would be appreciated because I'm tired of scouring.  TIA


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 29, 2014)

If you use too much colorant sometimes it can stain surfaces.  However, if you can use a soft scrub with a bit of bleach it may get it off.   I've never had a problem getting it off with a bit of bleach but I don't leave them on the counter I keep all my soaps in a soap dish.


----------



## Susie (Nov 29, 2014)

Bleach is your friend on formica.  Stuff stains like nobody's business(as she sprays bleach on the white countertops).


----------



## jblaney (Nov 29, 2014)

I have the exact same stains on my Formica sink.  I have tried bleach and comet but they won't budge.


----------



## JustBeachy (Nov 29, 2014)

Interesting. My company, among other things, installs countertops. We always pass along the cleaning recommendations for whatever type of material we've installed. In the case of Formica, the manufacturers recommend never using bleach. They say it can actually make it worse or morph the stain into a different color and set the stain. Recommendations were baking soda paste left on for 10 minutes. Magic Erasure cleaning pads. Soft Scrub. And Oxyclean solution left on for a bit. 

Seems like Oxyclean must pay tons of money on marketing to get people to recommend their stuff. I swear it's used for everything. haha


----------



## sassanellat (Nov 29, 2014)

Rainbow1219 said:


> I have stains on my bathroom counter caused by my soap that I haven't been able to remove.  I have made about 10 batches of CP soap so I guess I am a newbie.  For colorants I have used micas and oxide pigments from reputable suppliers.  I have a yellow/orange stain and a tan/brown stain.  The counters are made of Formica.  I can't figure out what's going on.  Any help or thoughts would be appreciated because I'm tired of scouring.  TIA



If the dyes are organic (like food colors, or micas colored with them), then bleach or oxy cleaners will work on eliminating the color. Oxides should respond to mild organic acids like vinegar. For very hydrophobic (fat soluble dyes), try GooGone or cooking oil. Another thought is that after you get the counters clean, you can always wax (car wax is fine) the area you use the dyes in. just rub a bit into the surface, let it set for a few minutes and then rub the excess off. It should help seal the countertop from the stains.


----------



## Susie (Nov 29, 2014)

JustBeachy said:


> Interesting. My company, among other things, installs countertops. We always pass along the cleaning recommendations for whatever type of material we've installed. In the case of Formica, the manufacturers recommend never using bleach. They say it can actually make it worse or morph the stain into a different color and set the stain. Recommendations were baking soda paste left on for 10 minutes. Magic Erasure cleaning pads. Soft Scrub. And Oxyclean solution left on for a bit.
> 
> Seems like Oxyclean must pay tons of money on marketing to get people to recommend their stuff. I swear it's used for everything. haha



Soft Scrub, baking soda, and Oxyclean do not work on my counters.  Will try the Magic Erasers.  Only thing I have found to remove tea/coffee/food coloring/parsley/blood/other organic based stains is bleach.

But that wax idea is one I will definitely try.


----------



## JustBeachy (Nov 29, 2014)

Susie said:


> Soft Scrub, baking soda, and Oxyclean do not work on my counters.  Will try the Magic Erasers.  Only thing I have found to remove tea/coffee/food coloring/parsley/blood/other organic based stains is bleach.
> 
> But that wax idea is one I will definitely try.



That's why I say it's interesting. Wouldn't be the first time I've seen a manufacturing recommendation, or warning in this case, to be wrong. haha


----------



## Rainbow1219 (Nov 29, 2014)

I probably have permanently set in the stain with the bleach, comet and soft scrub, et cetera.  I will try each suggestion ... baking soda paste, magic erasure pad, vinegar, GooBeGone, cooking oil and OxyClean.  If any of these work I will seal the area with wax.  

Of course I will be more careful in the future but I'm not sure what caused the stain and I certainly don't want my soaps to stain anybody else's counter.  I will have to put a disclaimer on my soap "MAY PERMANENTLY STAIN YOUR COUNTER.  USE AT YOUR OWN RISK."

Thanks to everybody for all of the suggestions.  I will provide an update.


----------



## new12soap (Nov 29, 2014)

hydrogen peroxide, or a paste of peroxide and baking soda


----------



## sassanellat (Nov 30, 2014)

JustBeachy said:


> Interesting. My company, among other things, installs countertops. We always pass along the cleaning recommendations for whatever type of material we've installed. In the case of Formica, the manufacturers recommend never using bleach. They say it can actually make it worse or morph the stain into a different color and set the stain. Recommendations were baking soda paste left on for 10 minutes. Magic Erasure cleaning pads. Soft Scrub. And Oxyclean solution left on for a bit.
> 
> Seems like Oxyclean must pay tons of money on marketing to get people to recommend their stuff. I swear it's used for everything. haha



*grins* Oxyclean and bleach have similar abilities to break the carbon rings that make up the colors. The problem, formica is aslo made of organic molecules that are attacked by the activated oxygen (oxy is activated oxygen alone,a nd bleach is oxygen and chlorine together). The upsides to oxyclean (or other peroxides) is that it's doesn't make noxious fumes and once it reacts, it's safe to touch the surfaces. Bleach *always* has to be rinsed - so it's not great for food surfaces or places little ones come into contact with. Soapgoods actually sells (more cheaply) the equivalent of oxyclean in tubs - it's the same stuff that you use with your powerwasher to clean the outside of the house.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 30, 2014)

I find myself wondering whether the type or amount of colorant being used is appropriate for soap. Maybe it's worth reconsidering the recipe? 

I've never had anyone's soaps, mine or others, stain my gel-coated fiberglass shower walls, including my pine tar soap. Gel coat fiberglas is even more likely to stain than plastic laminate (the generic name for "Formica"). It would concern me to read a warning about this -- this is not something I'd care to deal with either in my shower or on my skin.


----------

